# New generation



## yen_saw (Nov 18, 2009)

Photos from new generation!

New born Creobroter nebulosa







L3 Gonatista grisea






Tropidomantis gressitti

Hatchling











Rhombodera (Malaysia) sp.

Finally I see the shield from this new generation. The dark band between thorax and abdomen is visible again just like the parents but expected to fade away as adult. Something not seen in Rhombodera (Indonesia) sp. batch.






Gongylus gongylodes

L2 nymphs


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice pics! I especially like the c. nebulosa nymph


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 18, 2009)

First one is my favorite :3

So cute!


----------



## Pelle (Nov 18, 2009)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics Yen.


----------



## ismart (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice yen!


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics. I know how small the _Creobroter _are!

You should take a pic of a L1 _Bolbena, hotentatta_ one day. Mind wrecking I tell you. Not easy to take a pic of a mantid the size a fruit fly that wont stay still! :wacko:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm happy to see pics of all the species you are breeding, Yen.  And congrats especially on the breeding of the _Rhombodera (Malaysia)_ sp.! I'm very excited to see these come into culture (and hopefully be scientifically identified, along with the previous _Rhombodera_ sp. already in culture). Someday, hopefully!!   I also see improvement in your picture taking... very nice photos.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks all. I like the first pic too.



ABbuggin said:


> Great pics. I know how small the _Creobroter _are!You should take a pic of a L1 _Bolbena, hotentatta_ one day. Mind wrecking I tell you. Not easy to take a pic of a mantid the size a fruit fly that wont stay still! :wacko:


I can imagine..... hatchling has a habit of hyperactive! never stay still for too long.


Katnapper said:


> I'm happy to see pics of all the species you are breeding, Yen.  And congrats especially on the breeding of the _Rhombodera (Malaysia)_ sp.! I'm very excited to see these come into culture (and hopefully be scientifically identified, along with the previous _Rhombodera_ sp. already in culture). Someday, hopefully!!   I also see improvement in your picture taking... very nice photos.


 Thanks Becky. Don't hold your breath on identification. Dr. Rivera is giving his helping hands, much appreciated.Few more photos

Thesprotia graminis






Acromantis formosana






Phyllovates chlorophaea






Sybilla prestiosa






Tenodera sinesis






And if you are so incline, there are more photos in the following link

http://usamantis.com/11-19-09photo_session.html


----------



## -MK- (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice threat pose!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks MK, she is quite a character. That was how I found her in Missouri


----------



## revmdn (Nov 23, 2009)

I could look at your mantis photos all day.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 25, 2011)

Fantastic images Yen! Very much enjoyed looking through the lot of them.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 25, 2011)

great pics Yen.

Harry


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice sharp nymph pics yen, lovely array of specimens you have


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, must have bought my first SLR back then.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Mar 21, 2011)

Just stunning! absolutley great!


----------

